# Charles Barkley



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

TODAY'S BLOG POST FROM HTTP://IWANTCHARLESBARKLEY.BLOGSPOT.COM

THANK YOU

May 9, 2009
-
My friends are in a state of shock!
-
With all of the golf instructional videos available, most of them from esteemed instructors or former and current PGA players, why are people starting to buy mine?
-
"You are a 12 handicap nobody who came from from nowhere, they say, and even if you do have a great method, why would golfers even give it any consideration at all?"
-
I wonder the same thing and would like to know the answer. Until then, Thank You!
-
Over The Top Golf™
-
tell a friend


----------

